# 312.6(a)



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I forget the code number/table but you would have to look at the bend radius of the wire for the depth of the box.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

dkr said:


> I am dealing with a problem asking me to find the minimum depth (distance from the entry wall to the cover) for a pull box enclosing 4AWG cable where a conduit enters the back of the box.
> 
> My NEC illustrated guide says no requirement specifies the depth of the box, unless a raceway enters the back of the box.
> 
> ...




314.28

where do the conductors leave the box i would imagine it would be an angle pull not a straight pull you are talking about
so probably 314.28(A)(2)(angle or u pulls, not straight pull)

which refers you to 312.6(a) like you were looking at because of removable cover being opposite


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

dkr said:


> I am dealing with a problem asking me to find the minimum depth (distance from the entry wall to the cover) for a pull box enclosing 4AWG cable where a conduit enters the back of the box.
> 
> My NEC illustrated guide says no requirement specifies the depth of the box, unless a raceway enters the back of the box.
> 
> ...


4awg-2"
314.28(A)(2)
Exception says comply with distance required for 1 wire per terminal in 312.6(A)


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Is this a pull box/junction box or will there be a terminal block in it? Might be a poorly written question.


----------



## dkr (Feb 1, 2018)

My question references the back of a pull box that encloses 4 4AWG THHN copper conductors and one 4AWG equipment grounding conductor. There is no mention of a terminal block.

I'll take a look in 312 to see if I can find something there for the problem.

Dkr.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

dkr said:


> My question references the back of a pull box that encloses 4 4AWG THHN copper conductors and one 4AWG equipment grounding conductor. There is no mention of a terminal block.
> 
> I'll take a look in 312 to see if I can find something there for the problem.
> 
> Dkr.


4awg-2"
314.28(A)(2)
Exception says comply with distance required for 1 wire per terminal in 312.6(A)

they are just using the same table for two things, doesn't need to be terminals in the box. the table is based on allowable bend radius of the conductor


----------

